# My 2013 allroad Has Arrived!!!!



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My dealership just called - my car is here!!!! Will pick it up Wednesday! Pictures to come.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

It still has to be all "prettied" up... but here are the first pictures. I LOVE the Layered Oak!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

AWESOME !!!!!! I really like the classy Oak Inlays! Welcome to the 4-Ring club!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Very Nice..... Still awaiting mine


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome! Damn...I'm jealous! Can't wait for your review.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

wow! Congrats :thumbup: Do want an indepth review :beer:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I picked up my new allroad this afternoon ------ I AM IN LOVE!!!!

The layered oak interior with the black leather is spectacular and unfortunately ---- pictures don't do it justice.

There is ONE MAJOR dissappointment. The standard radio system DOES NOT Bluetooth stream audio from your phone.

I have an iPhone with a ton of music on it... but unless I plug it into the AMI... I can't listen to it. My 2010 VW Sportwagen streamed music via Bluetooth... and the price was significantly less than the allroad. In my opinion... this is a major oversight on Audi's part.

On the flipside --- the standard sound system sounds great... even after I spent nearly three weeks with a Q5 equipped with the B&O sound system.

Pictures and more reviews to come... but initial impressions are simply.... WOW!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'll be interested in how you progress with your new allroad... and it's about time you finally got hooked up!

Also I'll be interested on your mpg's. I miss my wagon (I mean Avant) and maybe next year I'll be ready to reel one in too.

:beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Congrats man! :beer:


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

TREGinginCO said:


> My dealership just called - my car is here!!!! Will pick it up Wednesday! Pictures to come.


Did you ever own a C5 allroad? If so, I'd be interested in your opinion on comparing and contrasting the models.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Incrementalg said:


> Did you ever own a C5 allroad? If so, I'd be interested in your opinion on comparing and contrasting the models.


 Did not... couldnt afford one back in the day. Was always a fan.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Many Congrats on your delivery!!! The layered oak looks beautiful! 
I also like the clean front grill!!  
I can't seem to take my plate holder off of mine for the time being. 
Looks like we both had our cars arrive on the same day. 
It took me about 50 hours for me to get my frist speeding ticket. This car is amazing.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks. It's been an insane week around here and I have not had a chance to take some new pictures. Hopefully in the next couple of days.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

over a week and no more photos?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

16v said:


> over a week and no more photos?


Apologies... it's been nuts around here schedule wise. I am planning more pictures tomorrow and will get 'em posted up tomorrow.

It will be pre-tint though... so it still looks very stock with the additional of kids seats in the back!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Took some new pictures of the allroad. It'll be two weeks tomorrow since picking it up. Just rolled passed 1,000 miles on the way to work today... so the break-in is over!!!!

I'm absolutely loving everything about this car except the lack of Bluetooth Audio Streaming. The phone works great... but no B/T access to the music on my iPhone (when not using the AMI) is a huge oversight/error on Audi's part.

Enough bitching about what really is a puny issue... here are the new pictures.



























Camera just won't catch the DRL's in full glory!!!


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

I love this allroad:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

In the next two weeks - tint and clear bra will happen!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Great that things are going well with your ride. You thinking about an ECU reflash? I had one on my previous '09 Avant (APR) and it really added heaps of low end torque. Now that you've hit => 1000 miles, your car is ready :laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

i really like the new allroad in white/black. only thing i'd change is that BBQ grill up front :laugh:


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine has arrived.........Will take them a few days to remove the diaper. 

Scuba Blue, Alum/ Black interior, B&O, Sport,


----------



## VWtsi (Sep 24, 2012)

*You lucky man *

Fantastic machine you've got, this is my dream car  

That's why I have made my first posting for you


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

KK Moto said:


> Mine has arrived.........Will take them a few days to remove the diaper.
> 
> Scuba Blue, Alum/ Black interior, B&O, Sport,


 
Hey... you must be about ready to explode!!!! I know how I felt when mine arrived. Can't wait to see a bunch more pictures.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Fall Colors Drive*

Spent Saturday on a road trip thru part of Colorado to take in the fall colors in the mountains. For those of you who know... this trip was on the Peak to Peak Highway with a run up toward Rollins Pass. 

Of course... had to snap off a few pix of the AR in its element!! 

First... the view 









Now the allroad!!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Any word on when a trailer hitch will be available? Preferably one through Audi that replaces the rear stainless valence with an access mount........


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*quick iphone pics.......*








[/url] 
IMG_2542 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
IMG_2538 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
IMG_2546 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
IMG_2543 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
IMG_2544 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
IMG_2547 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice color on the blue.

Is there a kit or piece that you can buy to break up that front grill? Something like the previous gen Audi's where they had the black bar run through. The new style is a bit much IMO.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Congrats --- it's a beauty!!!! Love seeing another AR without the license plate frame messing up that face!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I can't wait until next Thursday (10/11). My four-rings-of-fury goes into the tint shop for some window work and clear bra!!!!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I finally saw the new allroad in the wild for the first time. The car looks great, all butched up. Next year, assuming the world doesn't end, it'll likely be either an allroad or the coming BMW F31 wagon. Audi has it all over the F31 for looks but the new BMW four-banger seems pretty impressive.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

SoSuMi said:


> I finally saw the new allroad in the wild for the first time. The car looks great, all butched up. Next year, assuming the world doesn't end, it'll likely be either an allroad or the coming BMW F31 wagon. Audi has it all over the F31 for looks but the new BMW four-banger seems pretty impressive.


Agreed - the pending Bimmer-3 wagon looks great in pictures. It'll probably be great fun to drive.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes if ground clearance is not an issue the new 3 series wagon looks great....... and I'm not a bimmer fan...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Windows are tinted and the Clear Bra is on.

Tint Info: Llumar film
Clear Bra Info: 3M Scotchgard
C/B'd parts: Front white painted bumper, hood, mirrors, door handle insets, headlights and rear bumper under the rear hatch.

Work done by TintAmerica in Littleton, CO.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

niiiiiice!


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

What % is that?
It looks good


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

you mentioned early on that you couldn't stream music over BT. I just test drove the allroad and was able to stream from the iPhone 5. My assumption is that having the MMI system has something to do with it


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

16v said:


> you mentioned early on that you couldn't stream music over BT. I just test drove the allroad and was able to stream from the iPhone 5. My assumption is that having the MMI system has something to do with it


MMI with NAV comes with BT Streaming Audio. The MMI w/o NAV does not. I don't have the NAV... so I'm screwed.

It's a bit of a sore spot with me because BT Streaming Audio is available on a $20k VW... but not a $45k Audio. It's just stupid.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

TREGinginCO said:


> MMI with NAV comes with BT Streaming Audio. The MMI w/o NAV does not. I don't have the NAV... so I'm screwed.
> 
> It's a bit of a sore spot with me because BT Streaming Audio is available on a $20k VW... but not a $45k Audio. It's just stupid.



ahh! Now I see what you're saying. FWIW I was underwhelmed by the audio quality. Hope to play with the system more this week


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

wow KK nice to see you are in Arizona and got the car from Audi North Scottsdale. I've worked there in the sales department for 8 years now and wish i could have found you to help you. 

I have an allroad coming late January, glacier white, full body paint, chestnut brown, fine grain ash, B&O sound, and sport package. 
my plans are coilovers, 20x10s, APR tune and maybe exhaust.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

ProjectA3 said:


> wow KK nice to see you are in Arizona and got the car from Audi North Scottsdale. I've worked there in the sales department for 8 years now and wish i could have found you to help you.
> 
> I have an allroad coming late January, glacier white, full body paint, chestnut brown, fine grain ash, B&O sound, and sport package.
> my plans are coilovers, 20x10s, APR tune and maybe exhaust.


 It looks ridiculously good in white. If I were to go that route, I'd do pretty much the same. The car really needs that APR tune. I had an 09 A4 Avant with the APR flash and it gave the car the power that it should have had stock. 

I'm going to hold out until I've had a chance to check out the upcoming BMW F31 Touring. If that doesn't cut it, then the allroad is still an option (assuming that there will be a 2014 model). Just wish it had the engine options that the Q5 has. Then I wouldn't have even mentioned 'BMW'. 

Hope to read your impressions on your future ride:beer:


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> MMI with NAV comes with BT Streaming Audio. The MMI w/o NAV does not. I don't have the NAV... so I'm screwed.
> 
> It's a bit of a sore spot with me because BT Streaming Audio is available on a $20k VW... but not a $45k Audio. It's just stupid.


 This is exxactly the reason why I walked away from test driving an avant over a year and a half ago. There are many features that should be standard and included with a name like audi.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I added two of these. I read on the internet somewhere that it should be good for about 5-additional horse power!!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> wow KK nice to see you are in Arizona and got the car from Audi North Scottsdale. I've worked there in the sales department for 8 years now and wish i could have found you to help you.
> 
> I have an allroad coming late January, glacier white, full body paint, chestnut brown, fine grain ash, B&O sound, and sport package.
> my plans are coilovers, 20x10s, APR tune and maybe exhaust.


Heck I'm sure you've seen me then. I troll around the dealerships every other weekend there. Brad took care of me well with the allroad and the GT3 you guys had when I picked that up a few weeks ago too.

The allroad is a great car and I just installed the trailer hitch (what for I'm still not sure yet but it makes it much more utilitarian in conjunction with the roof rack that is constantly in use).


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

KK Moto, what kind of hitch did you get? When we picked up our allroad the dealer told me there is a line item in the parts computer for a hitch but no info or pricing yet.


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)

sweettttttttttttttt :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

